
Alan Dershowitz rips into 'tyrannical' student protesters - danielam
http://www.businessinsider.com/alan-dershowitz-thinks-student-protesters-dont-want-true-diversity-in-colleges-2015-11
======
fatjokes
""They may want superficial diversity, because for them diversity is a code
word for 'more of us.'"

Exactly true. Case in point: that poor Asian girl who got booed by these
people after talking about black racists.

